
Static Typing and Functional Languages - apotheon
http://etherplex.org/archives/136
======
mrkurt
That's really an odd post. The Hindley-Milner type inference algorithm is from
~1969. Advanced static typing systems have been around for ages, it's not like
we suddenly have the capability of building languages with them.

Mark me down as confused about what the author was trying to say here.

~~~
joe_the_user
Could you supply an example of an "older advanced static typing system"?

~~~
blasdel
The first ML implementation by Luca Cardelli was done at the same time as K&R
C was fully implemented. _36 years ago!_

------
texodus
er - type inference in ocaml is descendent from ML, which had the feature in
the 70s - hell, hindley-milner was published in 1969. This has nothing to do
with how recently the language has been developed, it is a simple tradeoff
between type safety and developer effort. There is really no room for
speculation on a subject that a 15 second visit to wikipedia would clear up.

------
trezor
Not sure what the moral of this piece is. But that piece of Java code is both
impressive & scary as hell at the same time.

